# 2017 Complex Imaginary



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 12, 2018)

So I have an old copy of the Complex Imaginary books - I inherited a bunch of material from coworkers who took the exam before the test was updated to NEC 2017 &amp; the huge shift to protection.

I went on their website to find out if there was an updated version. And it looks like they did update in 2017 but the previews they have available on their website show "copyright 2011" so I'm hesitant to purchase the updated version. I reached out to the company almost a week ago with no response.

So I'm wondering if there is someone with the 2017 version who can let me know if it's actually been updated or not. 

I really don't want to sink more money into this endeavor if they're still the stuff from 2011. 

Thanks


----------



## Nashi (Dec 12, 2018)

I will check the copyright year when I go home...I bought them from their website before the October 2018 exam.

Putting a reminder in my phone.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nashi said:


> I will check the copyright year when I go home...I bought them from their website before the October 2018 exam.
> 
> Putting a reminder in my phone.﻿


How useful is this book for Power PE preparation? Considering to other references like engproguides, graffeo, NCEES and now extra focus on Protection books. I bought one but I don't think i will have enough time to practice CI.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 12, 2018)

Nashi said:


> I will check the copyright year when I go home...I bought them from their website before the October 2018 exam.
> 
> Putting a reminder in my phone.


Thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## BirdGrave (Dec 14, 2018)

Phenomenon083 said:


> How useful is this book for Power PE preparation? Considering to other references like engproguides, graffeo, NCEES and now extra focus on Protection books. I bought one but I don't think i will have enough time to practice CI.


I found them helpful, especially the NEC book. It provides for a foundational understanding of the material one can expect to see on the exam.  At the same time the question difficulty doesn't reflect what you'll encounter on the actual exam.  That being said, no practice exam really does.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2018)

Nashi said:


> I will check the copyright year when I go home...I bought them from their website before the October 2018 exam.
> 
> Putting a reminder in my phone.


Any word @Nashi?


----------



## Nashi (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry my son has been sick so I haven't opened the cart (I left all my books in the cart in the garage after the Oct test). I will try to check tonight.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 18, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> I found them helpful, especially the NEC book. It provides for a foundational understanding of the material one can expect to see on the exam.  At the same time the question difficulty doesn't reflect what you'll encounter on the actual exam.  That being said, no practice exam really does.


+1 on the NEC book.  When I took it in 2014 I don't think I missed an NEC question.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 19, 2018)

My CI practice exam book is copywrited 2017.


----------



## efg (Jan 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> So I have an old copy of the Complex Imaginary books - I inherited a bunch of material from coworkers who took the exam before the test was updated to NEC 2017 &amp; the huge shift to protection.
> 
> I went on their website to find out if there was an updated version. And it looks like they did update in 2017 but the previews they have available on their website show "copyright 2011" so I'm hesitant to purchase the updated version. I reached out to the company almost a week ago with no response.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's the same! I have it and it didn't help a bit. The sample tests are too easy compared to the actual test and have maybe one or two protection questions instead of the 10 we saw in October 2018.


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 4, 2019)

Good to know.  I'm glad I didn't spend too much time on CI.  I spent most time on NCEES and quizzes/post webinear homework problems on my online course.  This time around I plan on spending more time on Eng Pro Guides practice exam and Graffeo.  I'll probably do some of the CI exams but the other will take precedence.


----------



## roy167 (Jan 5, 2019)

Finished Complex Imaginary 4 volumes. Not very challenging, but gives you good practice of fundamentals. Every little bit helps, if you have the time then why not?  Their explanation is good and answers to almost all problems are correct which is good as last thing you want to practice on is wrong answers, then you are spinning your head.


----------



## Messi (Jan 25, 2019)

Can anyone who had done complex imaginary explain the test 1 problem 52 ? Im confused why the given voltage is divided by root 3. No where in the problem is given its Wye connected.


----------



## roy167 (Feb 12, 2019)

I am going through complex imaginary code drill problem book. In the answer key, the page reference number does not match, code reference does match. I wish both were correct that way you can verify your answer. Can someone confirm this is problem or I am missing something.


----------



## Messi (Feb 13, 2019)

roy167 said:


> I am going through complex imaginary code drill problem book. In the answer key, the page reference number does not match, code reference does match. I wish both were correct that way you can verify your answer. Can someone confirm this is problem or I am missing something.


I did like 150 questions in the drill book and I did find the discrepancy sometimes. I plan on doing the rest couple of weeks before exam just to be fresh before exam so im not sure how it is in the later half of the book


----------

